

Moral Effects of Socialism - panarky
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2014/07/moral-effects-of-socialism.html

======
glimmung
The idea that the regime in East Germany was an example of Socialism is simply
preposterous.

~~~
maxharris
East Germany had zero private property, and was governed by the Socialist
Unity Party of Germany from 1946 until 1989
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socialist_Unity_Party_of_German...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socialist_Unity_Party_of_Germany)).

~~~
steanne
the sidebar of the article you link to says:

Ideology: Communism, Marxism-leninism, Neo-Stalinism

having the word in the name doesn't actually make it socialist.

~~~
maxharris
Heck, even Wikipedia lists them as associated terms:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socialism_(Marxism)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socialism_\(Marxism\))

